# GT Hornets at Pacers 6PM Central 3/11



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I shall keep this simple for now rather than look around for better sized photos.I watched the Pacers first game and they didn't impress me.If we play well we should win.It will be very interesting to see how Peja reacts to his return to Conseco Fieldhouse.Hopefully he will react by hitting his shots.

In other news from Foxsports.com

_*Coach Byron Scott said before Wednesday's season opener that he doesn't expect reserve center Marc Jackson to play at all in November. Jackson sustained a partially torn left hamstring just days before the start of the regular season.*_


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, from reading we probably won't see Marc until December. Hopefully. I hope the Hornets have a nice momentum going.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this is a very winnable game for us, however the pacers do still have some good talent on their roster. Granger and Daniels specifically need to be contained, because they probably wont be our main focus and both are capable of going off. it'll be interesting to see what they do with their starting lineup, because harrington will have problems stopping mason from slashing to the basket, and granger may have troubles contesting pejas quick release.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder how Cedric's ankle is. Hope it's ok.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I should have gotten the photos of the Pacers...All those guys look like they just got off Willie's bus in the pix on the Pacers' gamethread.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> I should have gotten the photos of the Pacers...All those guys look like they just got off Willie's bus in the pix on the Pacers' gamethread.


i just trekked over there and saw it myself... hilarious :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope Peja finally has an above average game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Good luck! yall have a great team and Chris Paul will be/is the bomb! Tinsley couldnt even contain brevin knight last game.. hopefully Jasikevicius keeps up his offensive game :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Good luck! yall have a great team and Chris Paul will be/is the bomb! Tinsley couldnt even contain brevin knight last game.. hopefully Jasikevicius keeps up his offensive game :cheers:


Cheers Auggie! :cheers: Good luck.

I can't wait to see how these 2 teams match up.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Peja with another slow start, get it goin man! D-X holdin it down like always, 10/5 with an assist and a block already.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Chandler with 6 offensive boards, beeutiful. best part is, we are midway through the 3rd and he only has two personals. 57-51 hornets.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

+16 on the boards tonight, and we shook off that horrible FT shooting night against boston and are 20-23 for a team collectively, great thing to see. 85-78 hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. Wow is all I have to say. I'm really glad they didn't fold when they lost that lead. Chandler with 15 rebounds. 

Hornets 100
Pacers 91


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

nba.com has chandler with 8 offensive and 7 defensive rebounds,no turnovers which might be a first for him

I'm really surprised that they were able to win with Paul playing less than 32 minutes,but they did a good job of sustaining the lead most of the night.If they could get close to 39 points off the bench this team will win a lot of games.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Raise your hand if your 2-0!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets ----2-0
Grizzlies--- 1-1
Spurs ------1-1
Dallas ------0-1
Houston---- 0-1


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Hornets ----2-0
> Grizzlies--- 1-1
> Spurs ------1-1
> Dallas ------0-1
> Houston---- 0-1


damn straight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did you guys see that Tyson dunk? I know you know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

10 offensive rebounds through two games. Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats on the win.. we got dominated on the boards and we killed ourselves by shooting patheticly. that 14-0 run in the forth really hurt..

oh well... gl next game :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Auggie said:


> grats on the win.. we got dominated on the boards and we killed ourselves by shooting patheticly. that 14-0 run in the forth really hurt..
> 
> oh well... gl next game :cheers:


Thanks Auggie!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Coudn't watch the game...
Peja, mamma mia.
I love West, he really seems to be the second team star well above Peja, I hope Stojakovic starts to put some effort there on his shooting.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Did you guys see that Tyson dunk? I know you know which one I'm talking about.


it was filthy... who was it he dunked over, harrington? dude made a half assed attempt to come up with a rejection and then jumped ship quick as hell.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> it was filthy... *who was it he dunked over,* harrington? dude made a half assed attempt to come up with a rejection and then jumped ship quick as hell.


Stephen Jackson


----------

